# Preparation H



## bigss75 (Aug 8, 2002)

I heard that Preparation H removes water from the part u apply to. have any of you tryed it and would it have any uses for a person who is not getting ready for a comp.


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 8, 2002)

No...unless you're stepping on stage it's of no benefit to anyone.  It will only remove sub-q water in the leanest of people....not going to make a visible difference unless you're in your final week pre-comp and already dry.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 8, 2002)

Would prep h work for people with low bodyfat like 8 % also as compared to a pre comp person.


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 8, 2002)

Possibly...but why would you use it? It's only temporary.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 8, 2002)

I dont know maybe if I want to go the beach or something like that


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 8, 2002)

Yeah...you could try it...stinks like hell though


----------



## david (Aug 8, 2002)

Bigss, then that should make no difference then.  USE IT!

Stinkin like hell won't matter for you!  In this case you might end up smelling more rosier while using it!


----------



## david (Aug 8, 2002)

W8,

Do you think any of the cremes really work?


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 9, 2002)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## david (Aug 9, 2002)

Damn.... I see you signed in right when you woke up!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> W8,
> 
> Do you think any of the cremes really work?



What's any of the cremes? Are you still talking about the PrepH?

The creme works better than the gel or whatever it's called.


----------



## david (Aug 9, 2002)

Thiomucase, cutting gel etc.

You should buy a thing of cutting gel (re label it) and tell MMAFITER that it's lub for his Schlong and see if his thing shrinks!

Then, our case will close and we'll have Bigss use that one!  

Bigss, apply in normal area's only please... it's not made for the anus!


----------



## gopro (Aug 27, 2002)

Prep H and Thiomucase will temporarily remove subcutaneous water when applied daily for about a week before a show or a major beach day. It is best used in conjunction with sweating, like during training or using the tanning bed. It will show no noticable difference to anyone with bodyfat over 8 or so %. Some people get really good effects from these 2 creams, while others notice nada.

As for fat burning creams, they also are up for debate. I do see some use for them as your bodyfat gets below 10%, but only a few do any good. The best I have found is a product called LIPOBURN from SAN nutrition.


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Prep H and Thiomucase will temporarily remove subcutaneous water when applied daily for about a week before a show or a major beach day. It is best used in conjunction with sweating, like during training or using the tanning bed. It will show no noticable difference to anyone with bodyfat over 8 or so %. Some people get really good effects from these 2 creams, while others notice nada.
> 
> As for fat burning creams, they also are up for debate. I do see some use for them as your bodyfat gets below 10%, but only a few do any good. The best I have found is a product called LIPOBURN from SAN nutrition.



Speaking of product enhancers, supplements and stimulants.  I've heard various opinions on AS, or anything  for that matter that for a person who is overweight (say, 35% +) that these supplements, AS etc. have few effects and obviously take a long time to show any improvements.  If their are any noticeable effects, it would be side effects!

For example:  HGH for a 45% BF is senseless at that time to take, period.  Talk about a waste of money when the true factor for that person for improvements should be a good hard diet, hard workouts and consistency in the gym!  All the cost of a monthly dues at a gym ($30 monthly) rather than blowing $600 on growth etc.


----------



## gopro (Aug 29, 2002)

The only thing a person THAT overweight should be doing is eating right, training with weights, and cardio. Talk about "performance enhancing" supplements when they are under 20% BF.


----------



## ericg753 (Oct 9, 2002)

One thing I used to do a couple of weeks out was put Preperation H on my quads and abs area, wrap that area with clear wrap, throw on a t-shirt, sweatshirt, then finally a sweater when I worked out. Yes I know it's totally nuts, but I was shredded! (Of course my dieting down played the MAJOR role, but this helped!)


----------



## twelvepercentt (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ericg753 *_
> One thing I used to do a couple of weeks out was put Preperation H on my quads and abs area, wrap that area with clear wrap, throw on a t-shirt, sweatshirt, then finally a sweater when I worked out. Yes I know it's totally nuts, but I was shredded! (Of course my dieting down played the MAJOR role, but this helped!)



When I was a teenager, a *little bird* I knew actually tried that on her face for wrinkles!   It was a fad at the time.


----------

